
Ask HN: Which one is your favourite talk? - rishiloyola
Hello,<p>I would like to ask HN community about their favorite talk.
Feel free to share any tech or nontechnical conference talks.
======
merqurio
Bryan Cantrill - Principles of Technology Leadership
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QMGAtxUlAc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QMGAtxUlAc)

------
mpweiher
Alan Kay at OOPSLA 1997 - The computer revolution hasnt happened yet

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKg1hTOQXoY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKg1hTOQXoY)

